# Neofinetia Myengwol



## OrchidIsa (Apr 30, 2017)

OH MY !! So happy with this one... :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2017)

Lots of blooms for a small plant.


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2017)

WOW! I've never seen a Neo so intensely colored before.
Is it fragrant? Tell all you know about this one. It's fascinating.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 30, 2017)

Lovely colors. Is this a cross of yellow and pink cultivars?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2017)

great colour.


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 1, 2017)

abax said:


> WOW! I've never seen a Neo so intensely colored before.
> Is it fragrant? Tell all you know about this one. It's fascinating.



Yes, it's pleasantly fragrant! I have not that much to say... Got this one last year and I grow it with all my other neofs. I grow them intermediate, under T5HO fluos...


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 1, 2017)

TyroneGenade said:


> Lovely colors. Is this a cross of yellow and pink cultivars?



I can't tell, sorry... Maybe experts could! I couldn't find infos about it on the web.


----------



## Lanmark (May 1, 2017)

I don't know the specifics on this one, but I would assume you purchased this from a Korean vendor...perhaps Okheon of Barampung? It's very nice! Most likely this isn't a pure species plant but rather a hybrid containing roughly 75% Neofinetia and 25% Ascocentrum. It's a fine bit of hybridizing which has been done to achieve the look of a Neofinetia whilst introducing the vibrant colors from the Ascocentrum. It's truly remarkable and lovely!


----------



## MattWoelfsen (May 1, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> I don't know the specifics on this one, but I would assume you purchased this from a Korean vendor...perhaps Okheon of Barampung? It's very nice! Most likely this isn't a pure species plant but rather a hybrid containing roughly 75% Neofinetia and 25% Ascocentrum. It's a fine bit of hybridizing which has been done to achieve the look of a Neofinetia whilst introducing the vibrant colors from the Ascocentrum. It's truly remarkable and lovely!




Lanmark, I think your speculation is appropriate--I would also guess it is a hybrid. Alot of these hybrids are from Korea. My guess would be a normally red Neo, like Shutennou(?) x Ascocentrum ampullaceum(?). Then that offspring was crossed with another Neofinetia.

This is a lovely flower.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 1, 2017)

Unusual color


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 1, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 1, 2017)

That is just all kinds of gorgeous from any angle, and no matter what the ancestry.


----------



## Lanmark (May 1, 2017)

It's definitely a keeper! Lucky you!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 1, 2017)

Yep, definitely a hybrid, and I realize all the hybrids even the ones with very obvious flowers are sold as Neofinetia variety in the Far East. 

This is very pretty!!! 
Is this a division? If so, I'll look for one.


----------



## Markhamite (May 2, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2017)

It is beautiful. I'd love to have one like it.


----------



## Jaljala (May 3, 2017)

Nice one!


----------



## MattWoelfsen (May 3, 2017)

Jaljala said:


> Nice one!





So glad to see you are still here!


----------



## Erythrone (May 5, 2017)

Wow and wow and wow and wow!!!


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 5, 2017)

Did you say wow Ery?


----------



## Erythrone (May 8, 2017)

OrchidIsa said:


> Did you say wow Ery?




Nope... I said "Wow and wow and wow and wow!!!" 

But I think I made a mistake... I should have writen "Wow and wow and wow and wow and Wow and wow and wow and wow". Sorry.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2017)

That does express it better!


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 9, 2017)

Apologies accepted


----------



## Dandrobium (May 9, 2017)

I don't think I've ever seen a Neo with such colour! Very nice!!


----------



## myxodex (May 20, 2017)

Really good colours on this one.


----------



## Don I (May 23, 2017)

I like this one a lot.
Don


----------

